# samsung sa300 series 3 20 inches LED



## anarchy0x (Aug 7, 2011)

I bought that monitor as I was in need of one urgently. Can anyone tell me if its HD or not? It has a resolution of 1600 X 900.

I know that HD is not a fluid term but the definition I see of HD is -
1280x720 - aka 720p
1920x1080 - aka 1080i
1920x1080 Progressive - aka 1080p

so isn't 1600 X900 better than 1280 X 720 & hence it an HD?

Also, a friend told me that my monitor is not HD, that is it will pixelate while watching movies but in HD that doesn't hapen. I have only a few movies now & I watched them to get an idea but I am not sure if I see a strech or not. 
So, if i watch a movie of smaller resolution, will it strech?

Thankyou in advance.

please reply if anyone knows, i might replace it if its not HD.


----------



## manujohn (Aug 8, 2011)

Yup, your monitor is HD (not Full HD) and you can enjoy both 720p and 1080p videos perfectly if you have sufficient graphics card/IGP. Note that in the case of 1080p videos they will be down scaled to your 1600x900 resolution..
IMO, if you can replace your monitor by a 1920x1080 one, it is better and more futureproofing.


----------



## anarchy0x (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks, I have checked almost everywhere  & i dont think 180p is availaible for 20 inches. 
If anyone knows about it then let me know.


----------



## manujohn (Aug 8, 2011)

For Full HD resolution, you need atleast 22" monitor, afaik..
Benq G2220HD @ 7k is a great deal if you have a very tight budget...


----------



## anarchy0x (Aug 10, 2011)

thanks everyone for all the valuable info,

manuj its too late for me to exchange & i think 22 will be a lil big for monitor. so i guess i ll keep it.

I always come here before buying any new products but this time i just forgot


----------



## anarchy0x (Aug 14, 2011)

So my movies will tend to pixelate or strech since I have 1600 X 900 ?
I am a little conused, should I keep this or go for a full HD 22 inch?




manujohn said:


> Yup, your monitor is HD (not Full HD) and you can enjoy both 720p and 1080p videos perfectly if you have sufficient graphics card/IGP. Note that in the case of 1080p videos they will be down scaled to your 1600x900 resolution..
> IMO, if you can replace your monitor by a 1920x1080 one, it is better and more futureproofing.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 14, 2011)

anarchy0x said:


> thanks everyone for all the valuable info,
> 
> manuj its too late for me to exchange & i think 22 will be a lil big for monitor. so i guess i ll keep it.
> 
> I always come here before buying any new products but this time i just forgot



Better idea. So, good luck next time.


----------



## anarchy0x (Aug 16, 2011)

if i get a 22 inch but dont have a good graphics card, will my movies pixelate? 
i am using a P4 with inbuilt card as of now.


----------

